# One Year Without my Big Guy...



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I know this isn't a dane thread, but this is the "coffee shop" and since I lost my dane one year ago this week I wanted to celebrate him. He was my first dog as an adult (besides my darling border collie who I "adopted" when marrying my husband-she was his dog). He taught me a lot of lessons, in a big way, and mostly taught me how to be a responsible pet owner. Owning a giant breed comes with giant responsibilities. He was a big lover. Here are some of my favorite Otto shots. Rest in peace big lover boy.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, Otto really was beautiful. What a nice homage to him. :hug:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Amy, he was beautiful. So are you.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Amy, you and Otto are both beautiful! I'm sorry you had to lose him. 
Gina


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

What a beatiful dog, Amy! R.I.P., Otto.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

yikes - I meant beautiful, of course!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug: Otto :grouphug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

He is beautiful. Rest in Peace Otto.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for sharing those wonderful pictures with us Amy. Take care of yourself. :grouphug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amy, Otto was a regal, beautiful boy. Thanks for sharing these photos.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Amy, thanks for the photos of your special lap dog, Otto! You are beautiful, and so was he!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Amy :hug:Otto was a BEAUTIFUL boy. I feel your pain, it is only 6 mos since we lost our big boy Ozzie and I know all too well the "tug" at your heart when you think of him!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow Amy, Otto was GORGEOUS! I took Pabo to the dog park today and there were THREE danes there! All this time I go there, I've maybe seen 5 in 1.5 years. Now that I read this thread, I know this was a sign. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What a wonderful way to celebrate such a georgouse boy, thank you for sharing Otto with us Amy.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He looks like a big, snuggly baby! He's just beautiful. I wish you peace as you remember your sweet boy this week.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Aw, RIP Otto.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Amy Otto was such a beautiful big boy but I could see how much love was in those soulful eyes. May his memory live on through all the good times. Hugs to you!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awww Amy what a cutie. Last Friday I went to a conformation seminar and took the Neezers. There was a breeder of Danes there and she brought in a few. One of the girls was so smitten with Dasher. I was scared to let them meet as you never know and with a dog that size I didn't want to take the chance. Well she kept trying to lick him and wouldn't leave him alone. Dash wasn't scared of her but he wanted nothing to do with her and she was crying for him. It was so cute! She also had a harlequin puppy with its ears in the brown wraps, it looked just like a cow with a horn. I was shocked how gentle and laid back they were. We had a class and then a seminar and ofcourse the Danes were down and being good and I had the Neezer who kept wanting all the dogs to play!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Otto was a beautiful dog, and your tribute is wonderful.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

What a beautiful dog. I'm glad you did this tribute to him. I think people think that when we lose a dog and get a new one, we are trying to replace it. But we can never replace our feelings for our beloved dogs, no matter what breed they might be.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amy, Otta was absolutely beautiful. I love Danes. They are graceful, yet joyous beasts. I got to 'play' with one once, only once unfortunately. It wasn't the best of situations as it was a female Dane taken from a mill seizure and I was at the shelter helping out. Her name was Dolly and she was magnificent in spite of being way too thin. I know how much Otta meant to you. You can see it in the photos and in your posts about him. 

Thank you for sharing him with all of us. I see Danes with new eyes now. Though I've always loved them from afar, I now want to get to know them more intimately. 

Amanda, I can easily picture what you witnessed last week. It must have been so sweet!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I love the pics of Otto and Posh + Amy too!
I also love the way to cite Otto as the dog who made you a responsible pet owner. I am sure there is great responsibility with a dane. Thanks for sharing the pics.

Would you tell us, how was it you came to own a dane? 
How was Otto with Posh when Posh first arrived?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Amy, what a beautiful, soulful creature he was. And such artistic photos. Are you a dancer?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

What a beautiful Otto. I know you miss him very much. We never forget our special fur kids!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Amy, those are such amazing photos of you and your beloved Otto. What a sweet boy! Wow, he was really big. You must miss him dearly. :hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Amy,
What a group of great photos you have of your beloved Otto. He certainly was a beautiful big guy. His coat just shines in his photos. I'm sure you will carry a deep love for Otto till you meet again.:hug:

I know I posted this before,but we saw a great dane in person(first one ever)in a pet shop in DesMoines. He was fabulous. My daughter is bound and determined to have one someday. I see them on tv occasionally and they are such striking large dogs that it makes me want one too--though I know I couldn't here. The one in DesMoines was marked alot like your Otto. I actually told Lacy"Wow! That looks like pictures of Amy's dog Otto."


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Amy, your big boy Otto was a beautiful Dane! I especially love that last pic of the two of you sitting on the sofa! Cherish your memories!


----------



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

Otto was a beautiful boy.. 

How I love the Dane's. I myself have been fortunate to have shared my life with two very special Dane's. A very special breed for sure. 

I loved seeing the pictures of your special Otto. Wow!!! His 'smart bump' was huge!! What a beautiful boy!! 

Enjoy your memories.. and I am so sorry you had to lose your special boy so soon...


----------

